# Talent Work Visa



## denis1982 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi,
I have been awarded a talent work visa and will be moving to Akl soon.
Can someone tell me if I get married in the near future and my wife joins me in NZ, will she be able to work?

Thanks


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you have a partner now? I have an accredited visa and my girlfriend got a work visa that mirrored mine but she was allowed to get any job. You don't need to be married for your partner to come with you.


----------



## denis1982 (Apr 15, 2013)

toadsurfer said:


> Do you have a partner now? I have an accredited visa and my girlfriend got a work visa that mirrored mine but she was allowed to get any job. You don't need to be married for your partner to come with you.


Yes I do have a partner now but she wasnt included in the application. Can I apply for her separately.
How do you show that you have been in a relationship with someone?


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

I applied for my partner's at the same time but I think you can still apply later. 

As evidence we just sent in a copy of our lease to show we had lived together for a year, bills in joint names, receipts for holidays taken together, photos of us at various events and on holiday, joint wedding invitations and Christmas cards, and letters from friends confirming they knew us as a couple etc. Overall I probably went over the top but as long as you can show you have been in a proper relationship for at least a year you should be fine.


----------



## denis1982 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks a lot toadsurfer


----------

